# Two personal builds



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Forgot to share these before. These are both personal rods.

The top one is my new topwater rod. 6'8" Medium Extra Fast REVC68MXF-SB blank, Fuji Corrosion Control guides (size 4 runners), Kigan hook keeper, Fuji ACS seat, and Winn grips.

The bottom one is my new jigging rod. 6'8" Medium Light Fast IMMS68ML-TC blank, Fuji Corrosion Control guides (size 4 runners), Kigan hook keeper, Fuji ACS seat, and Winn grips.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job and youâ€™ve chosen some really good components for them.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome job. Good combo. I am about to complete a build with the CC guides if my work will slow down.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice setups...clean


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Nice builds! Just wrapped up the same XF top blank and very happy with it so far


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

I like the hook keeper on the bottom side, that is where I've always thought they should go, good looking builds


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

The BC finish is really nice with a raw blank and a "stealth" theme.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow those turned out nice. Great job.


----------

